# Trailer Conduit Rack?



## Hotty Toddy (May 14, 2008)

We're setting up a job trailer and want to build a pipe rack INSIDE the trailer (on the wall). 
I can't seem to find a manufacturer that makes anything but the type that go on the roof.
Has anyone made their own or know of someone that makes such a product?
We have several ideas, but nothing we actually like, yet.

Thanks


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Hotty Toddy said:


> We're setting up a job trailer and want to build a pipe rack INSIDE the trailer (on the wall).
> I can't seem to find a manufacturer that makes anything but the type that go on the roof.
> Has anyone made their own or know of someone that makes such a product?
> We have several ideas, but nothing we actually like, yet.
> ...


Pipe rack, inside of a flimsey trailer? Unless you are not telling us something, sounds like you need to give it up.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## Hotty Toddy (May 14, 2008)

Who said anything about "flimsey"?


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Hotty Toddy said:


> We're setting up a job trailer and want to build a pipe rack INSIDE the trailer (on the wall).


The question is how many lengths of which size and which types of pipe.
Make up a proposed inventory list and then add up the weight involved.

Whatever your numbers add up to I'd still suggest to not plan on a 'rack'.
Think more about putting that weight (and length) as low as possible like a niche below and at the back a tool and material locker. Also, to 'nest' the smaller size pipes inside progressively larger pipes.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Hotty Toddy said:


> Who said anything about "flimsey"?


I was the one assuming 'flimsey'. There are 'gorilla size' trailers out there, but it still does not take long for a 'conduit rack' to 'weigh up' quickly.

A little more info may be helpful.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Is this job trailer a lay down trailer or one you tow with a truck?


----------



## Hotty Toddy (May 14, 2008)

This is a 14ft trailer that we're setting up for EMT and PVC jobs. Running EMT is like plumbing....you have to have so many parts! The pipe storage would be for a minimum amount of 1/2, 3/4, and maybe 1 conduit...just enough to get started until the supply truck delivered. 
Our original version has legs against the wall and out into the floor. The only weight on the wall is to hold it up. We're also thinking about a "lip" or a trough-type that the pipe would sit down into, and could be retrieved out the back ramp door.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hotty Toddy said:


> This is a 14ft trailer that we're setting up for EMT and PVC jobs. Running EMT is like plumbing....you have to have so many parts! The pipe storage would be for a minimum amount of 1/2, 3/4, and maybe 1 conduit...just enough to get started until the supply truck delivered.
> Our original version has legs against the wall and out into the floor. The only weight on the wall is to hold it up. We're also thinking about a "lip" or a trough-type that the pipe would sit down into, and could be retrieved out the back ramp door.


I think that's a great idea. Just keep the weight down low. Maybe put your 1/2" down low on the right side, and 3/4" down low on the left. The 1" could go above either the 1/2" or 3/4". And maybe a shelf for all your fittings. Your bender would fit nicely in the middle.

Just biuld the shelves as stand alone type units. Biuld each shelf first, a 2x4 frame, with 1/2" or 3/4" plywood on top. Now bolt the shelves onto the upright 2x4s. And then screw the whole unit to the wall and floor. I built many 'tool trailers', never had the shelves fall apart. The more weight they will carry, the more uprights you need.

Just use some D-rings to tie things like your bender/threader down. Trailers bounce around a lot more than a truck.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I would bolt dexion angle to the wall and bolt sections of deep unistrut across to a length of angle to form a frame work to hold the conduit. I would avoid using any wood at all.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a 6'wx6'6"hx14' enclosed trailer with a pipe rack when I was wiring a lot of grain bins/dryers. I built it mostly out of uni strut and 1-1/2x3/16 angle iron. The framework went across the ceiling to the other side where I had shelving so it was boxed in for support to keep from having too much load hanging on the walls. Put the pipe rack on the driver's side so the majority of your weight will be towards the crown of the road. It was a nice setup. I had a 5kw generator, microwave and dorm fridge in there along with scaffolding and all the materials I needed to do a grain system. Good times.


----------

